# Flat screen tv bargain



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Staples are selling a Samsung 15" Flat screen tv for £299.
Not much detail in advert, but worth a closer look to check it's suitability.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can do better than that.

Richer Sounds are selling a 15" Sharp for £299. Almost everywhere else (except Currys which has a massive waiting list for this screen, at the same price) is about 200 quid dearer.

Go to the www.richersounds.co.uk website and check availability now! Bagged one myself, and it's got a STUNNING picture, plus you can run it off 12 volt!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

stormywhether said:


> I can do better than that.
> 
> Richer Sounds are selling a 15" Sharp for £299. Almost everywhere else (except Currys which has a massive waiting list for this screen, at the same price) is about 200 quid dearer.


The Sharp is in-store only, no web sale.
They do have a Relysis 15" at £269.95


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yeah, no online buy of the Sharp, but you can check availability at stores.

And an extra two-year guarantee costs £29.99 - well worth a punt!


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Even better with Richersounds if you don't claim on the guarantee you get your money back


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bought my Sharp from Richer Sounds. If they have it in store they will sell at the internet price. Just mention it and they will lower price. That is how I bought mine. Fantastic TV by the way. It is multiregion and works well everywhere.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Kwik Save are doing a 15" LCD TV for about £230. It's 240 & 12 volt.


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Hi..Can a 15inch LCD television work off an ordinary portable aerial if the reception is ok?  .


Ric.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ric

If you have a signal the LCD will work from a portable aerial. Ours works better than the old CRT portable we used to use. A portable aerial that has had loads of good reviews is this one:









Compact UHF Aerial 
Price: £22.95

I found it at 
http://www.waudbys.co.uk/products/aerials.html 
but have seen them on sale elsewhere too.

Mike


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Please be aware

Watch out for items that have 12v Power supplies it does NOT mean it is ok to run it from a "12v" nominal Battery. A leisure battery that is showing 12v Accross the terminals is FLAT. A battery that is fully charged will show 12.8 to 12.9v Thats 7.5 % to much voltage.

If the vehicle is on site and on ZIG the Voltage will Be 13.8v Thats 15% more voltage. 

If you have a decent Charger then 15v is possible, Thats 25% to much Voltage.

If you want to run one from 12v Get an invertor, there is another alternative a DC to DC convertor however these are Expensive, typically over twice the price of an Invertor.

Maplins are doing Nikkia Invertors for 14.99 at the minute.

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

autostratus said:


> The Sharp is in-store only, no web sale.
> They do have a Relysis 15" at £269.95


just had a look on the Richer sounds - the Relysis 15" is now £199 !!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

becks said:


> just had a look on the Richer sounds - the Relysis 15" is now £199 !!


but only until close of business Saturday 4/12/04. unless that is only instore.
Chers Sid


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I bought a Goodmans 15" LCD TV in Comet for £299 last August, I'm very pleased with it lovely bright clear picture with a wide viewing angle. It also has Teletext (Fastext). We used it in the van during our tour of Italy and Sicily in September and October and we use it in the kitchen when we are at home. Definitely a good buy. It has a 'PC' input (cable supplied) so you can use it as a PC monitor for your laptop, it gives a much better picture than the built-in display. Apart from mains input 33W it runs off 12 - 17v at approx 4A. It weighs 5.6kg.
Phil.


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the information on the Compact UHF aerial Mike,they sound very good,i`m going to buy one i think and look forward to a improved tv picture,reception willing of course 8O.


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Just saw a 15inch LCD for £199 in Sainsbury`s,with a Nectar card could be a bargain  .


Ric.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I spotted one of those in Kidderminster Sainsbury's. Haven't got one in ours. Am sorely tempted but resisting. Have just today got a small (compared to the one I got for the house last year for more than twice the price) DVD player for £29.99 from Argos. It works great with our little 5.5 inch B & W set in the van. Have told the kids they must make do with that for the moment.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Caz & Ric. I had a look at the one in Richer Sounds and Sainsbury's. although the one in Richer is better looking I bought the one in Sainsbury's at Chester ( the Ellesmere port store had sold out ) mainly because it had a scart input and a remote which the Richer one doesn't.
It was very fiddly to set up until I realised some of the instructions were the wrong way round. i.e. when it said *"press >" *you had to *press <* to make it work. took all night but have sorted it. 
Now to sort out what type of aerial to buy for the van.l


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Keep 'em coming, didn't know about the lack of sockets on the Richer Sounds' model.
My 18 year old Grundig 10" multistandard died over the weekend so Watch out January sales. I think the Sharp 15" is a good quality set, not bad for a firm that started off making mechanical pencils, £299 at present in Currys. Any better prices?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,
I'm interested in purchasing a LCD tv.
The problem I've found so far has been, all the cheaper models have a higher power consumption.  
i.e. 60watts or 5amps
The more expensive sets seem to be in the region of: 35watts or 3amps.

I'm looking at 14" sets

Quite a difference when on battery only.

Has anyone found a cheaper priced model at a lower power consumption?

George


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi George

The wattage stated is MAX ie if the volume was up on full and the colour and brightness to max.

In reality it is usually below that.

The Goodmans 17" LCD that I have as a power supply rated at 5 Amps at 12v Thats 60w in reality I have run this TV via invertor for over a week from a single 110ah Battery probably 2-3 hrs TV per day (watching DVD's etc) If the TV had been consuming at its 'Nominal rate" the battery would have been Fubared.

Not checked this out on the Bus yet (or would be able to give a definative answer on the actual wattage used.

Anyone out there got the actual difference between the nominal and actual usage?

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi George,

Quote
[The wattage stated is MAX ie if the volume was up on full and the colour and brightness to max. ]

I hadn't thought about power consumtion assuming that all LCD tv's were low on power usage.  
Some friends of ours bought the Logik 14" from Currys.
5amp rated.
He uses it direct from the leisure battery (tut tut) and measured the current with an analogue meter, reading was about 4.5amps.

Hence my interest.

George


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Saw a 15 inch LCD t.v in Argos,for £199,don`t know if the 16 day takeback guarantee applies,could be worth a look  .

Ric.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, My Goodmans 15 inch draws 0.25A on mains and 2.3A on 12v with vol and picture set for normal viewing.
Phil.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

at the earls court caravan show the sharp rep said they used not to reccommend running their lcd tvs on 12v because of the voltage fluctuations george refers to BUT a company called amperor have produced a 12v lead which gives true 12v over a big range, can't remember the figures ( it's hard enough rmembering my name ) and sharp now only reccommend 12v if that lead is used.

also said if buying a sharp lcd go to john lewis cos they give a 5 year warranty at no extra charge.


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

Sharp LC15S1E (the 15inch with the 12V capability) is no longer manufactured - it's been replaced by a 240V only model). Most John Lewis stores are sold out (Watford Brent Cross etc.). But Reading had about a dozen a couple of weeks ago. I got mine at £299 (normal price £449) by phoning around and establishing that the Welwyn Garden City store had a price match on, but were out of stock. The Reading store honoured that price match! I don't know what the current situation is though.

Terrific TV - I've invested in that Amperor lead (as I got the TV so cheap). Haven't been able to test it yet though - looks solid enough. Didn't trust a cheap invertor.


----------



## 89023 (May 12, 2005)

Just (2 weeks ago) bought one of the Sainsburys' 15" LCD's, at about £189.
It has a 12V input, with both mains & cigar lighter adaptors; a 15 way computer input socket; and a 75mm 'VESA' mount hole pattern.

Also purchased an articulated 'VESA' type arm (part number BT7513 from usedtv.co.uk), much lighter weight than those I've seen in shops, for £34 (inc. delivery): this is much better than the slide-out tray fitted to our Bessacarr E450 - TV can be seen from both swivel seats!.
  :lol:


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

yep just bought a sonix 15" LCD TV from Sainsbury's at £199. great picture and is 12v running off an a 230v adapter, take George Telfords advice though seems like he knows what he is talking about.


----------

